# Laras kitties are 7 weeks old and I have a new camera!



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Well my new camera is new for me, but it is really second hand. My EOS 300D broke down when I war taking pictures of Laras babies and there I was, without camera and kittens in the house. Well, I was lucky, I was able to buy my dream camera second hand. Now I am learning to use my "new" Canon EOS 20D. I am in love with it!

Bet about kittens, they are almost like big cats now, the biggest, Beren weights over 1000 grams and others are between 850 and 950 grams. Kittens eat raw meat 3 times per day and Lara still nurses them too. 

And because they are Big Cats now, it is not suitable to call them "dark boy" "blond boy" and so... Now they have real names (pedigreenames, their new owners do give them names too). Kttens has right now the worst possible fuzzyhair, so it is difficult to see their pattern how it really is. And they are missing some whiskers too, Lara thinks her kittens look better without 

So here they are,

SiruCats Beren





























SiruCats Bashir





























SiruCats Basimah





























SiruCats Bandhu




























and SiruCats Beatrice


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

:love2 

As I was scrolling through the photos, I kept saying to myself, "Oh, _that _one's my favourite... no, no, no, _that _one is... oh, I'm going to have to point out how cute this one is... oh, that one too..."

They're all outstandingly adorable. Sigh.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're all adorable and the pictures are wonderful, but the second picture just tugs at my heart. It's definitely a calendar picture! :luv


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow! They are just gorgeous.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I think I need to fly over, grab a handful of gorgeous snuggly kittens, stuff them in my pockets and go home 8O


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They're all calendar pictures! Wow, they're just stunning. That close-up is spectacular.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Thanks  With those models, it is easy to take cute pics.









Bandhu is tired...









...hunter and his catch

















Kitty in a bowl









Bashima is Big and Dangerous!









Mama takes care her babies...









do they want it, or not


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sigh. why are kittens so damned cute?

they are beautiful :heart


----------



## ashaeerie (Oct 29, 2007)

So cute!!!!! 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

SIGH, they are amazing.


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

melysion said:


> sigh. why are kittens so damned cute?
> 
> they are beautiful :heart


 :mrgreen: I don´t know, melysion, perhaps it is easier to take over the world, when one is cute


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Everyone was my favorite. Those are the cutest kittens EVER. 
I can't believe how big they are already! GREAT SHOTS. Keep them coming!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Ooh, they're lovely!

I can't believe how adult they look for just 7 weeks! 8O 

Beautiful coats too!

Carol xx


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

beautiful markings! that last one with baby and mama is so ADORABLE!


----------

